# Phrag. Spot On



## PeteM (Apr 28, 2020)

Phrag. Spot On (Lynn Evans Goldner 'Full Circle' x Pink Panther 'Tony')
- Picked up from Woodstream in 2011. The trick, is to let Bill pick the plant for you. 

enjoy.


----------



## KateL (Apr 28, 2020)

I love the fuzzy, plump little pouch. Beautiful flower!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Apr 28, 2020)

So sweet!


----------



## cpmaniac (Apr 28, 2020)

Great colors and fuzz!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 28, 2020)

Is that the 'Jay Leno' cultivar!?


----------



## chris20 (Apr 28, 2020)

Nice.


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2020)

Perfect petite bubble of an orchid. I love it!


----------



## tomkalina (Apr 29, 2020)

One of the best of this grex I've seen.


----------



## grubea (Apr 29, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## PeteM (Jun 12, 2021)

Both of my Spot on divisions are just starting to bloom again. I have reduced the light and temp on these guys over the last year and they seem to be in much better shape, still growing in grodan grow cubes. The larger of the two is actually starting to branch. I should really practice staking the spikes. Adding a few pictures.


----------



## abax (Jun 12, 2021)

What fun! More petite beauties to come.


----------



## monocotman (Jun 12, 2021)

Very nice. Love the cleft chin lip!


----------



## eaborne (Jun 15, 2021)

Wowsers!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2021)

Thanks for sharing. I guess the change is helping as it looks healthier. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PeteM (Jun 16, 2021)

NYEric said:


> Thanks for sharing. I guess the change is helping as it looks healthier. Thanks for the info.


Yes, I agree. Something about the light level under this specific LED, and the temp during the summer months really yellowed out the leaves last year. Since the move, the new growths have come in green and stayed green so far.. TBD as we are in the early parts of the summer but going into this summer I seem to be running cooler overall in the growroom as I have replaced all the HID metal halide light fixtures with LED. so far so good.... but Aug. is around the corner.


----------



## PeteM (Mar 30, 2022)

It’s been in bloom all winter. This one looks exceptionally attractive under the led lights and new iPhone cam.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 30, 2022)

Cool! It is very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

